
Functional Geekery Episode 48 – Matthias Felleisen [audio] - TheAsprngHacker
https://www.functionalgeekery.com/episode-48-matthias-felleisen/
======
sevensor
Proctor does great interviews. He's talked to most of the PLT folks, as well
as Matthew Butterick. It was the Butterick interview that first made me aware
of Racket.

~~~
kasbah
While I listen to Functional Geekery on the regular and do enjoy it, I would
say Proctor has great guests but the interviewing style definitely has some
room for improvement. The thing that comes to mind is explaining for every
guest "and... I became aware of you through <some mundane details>" but there
is a lot more to what makes me feel the interviews are a bit lacking in energy
sometimes.

This one with Mathias Felleisen is an old interview from 2016 by the way, not
sure why it's popping up here now.

~~~
sevensor
I'll admit, Proctor is no Terry Gross, but Terry Gross isn't interviewing
Scott Wlaschin or Nikhil Swamy. I've learned about some really fascinating
topics by listening.

